# skills assessment assessed as a 261313 Software Engineer



## givantha (May 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm planing to apply for ACS skills assessment assessed as a 261313 Software Engineer, I have 3 year experience on This area, in my employment service letter is mention like this 

I'm joining to company on 06/01/2010 as a Trainee software engineer and in 06/01/2011 i have promoted as Trainee Associate software engineer and from 01/02/2012 i have promoted as Associate software engineer and i left the company on 08/02/2013 at this time my position is mention as Associate software engineer 

I need to know can i apply for the ACS skills assessment assessed as a 261313 Software Engineer ?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

givantha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm planing to apply for ACS skills assessment assessed as a 261313 Software Engineer, I have 3 year experience on This area, in my employment service letter is mention like this
> 
> ...


Designations won't flutter ACS too much as your job duties would. I hope you have got your job ref. letter ready from your employer.
So are those duties similar to that of code 261313 ?

Regarding your growth as a professional, it's understandable and observed by the relevant authorities.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Make sure that you have all of your duties mentioned in the reference letter. ACS has given a sample format of reference letter on their website. Please do check that acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


----------



## givantha (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for Quick reply


----------



## givantha (May 1, 2013)

Hi joluwarrior, my employer letter containing the similar duties to that of code 261313.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

givantha said:


> Hi joluwarrior, my employer letter containing the similar duties to that of code 261313.


Then you have that part settled.
So what's worrying you now ?


----------



## givantha (May 1, 2013)

actually i herd that skill assessment request the 261313 Software Engineer is need the same position for apply this with the relevant experience now I know Designations won't flutter ACS then I'm ready to apply Thank you very much your answers


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

givantha said:


> actually i herd that skill assessment request the 261313 Software Engineer is need the same position for apply this with the relevant experience now I know Designations won't flutter ACS then I'm ready to apply Thank you very much your answers


Oh I see it now, what's been plaguing your mind.
I guess, telling about my case, will soothe your nerves.
My current designation is Software Engineer. So I applied under same job code. But, after evaluation, ACS' assessor told that my job duties are more relevant for code Developer Programmer, and asked me to change.
I changed so and proceeded ahead with positive assessment.


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

givantha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm planing to apply for ACS skills assessment assessed as a 261313 Software Engineer, I have 3 year experience on This area, in my employment service letter is mention like this
> 
> ...


I agree with joluwarrior. In my wife's case(primary applicant), she joined as a trainee and she got a positive assessment from ACS.


----------



## sudipsahap (Mar 9, 2012)

*Hi...Please help*

Dear All,

Are you all processed the Skill Assessment of your own or taken Agent's help?
I am a SAP Basis lead consultant with 11 years of experience, I am also confused which ANZSCO code need to choose. In my point of view it should be Software Engineer.

I don't want to hire any agent for this purpose as they are charging too high.

I am confused between SOL and CSOL list. I found below two ANZSCO codes which may be relevant for SAP Basis consultant, so please help me.

Software Engineer 261313
System Administrator 262113

Please let me know do I need to send any document via Currier (Post)?
Last question, when I will pay 450 AUD using my credit card, but my credit card (Mastercard) is in India and which is in INR (Indian Rupees). So if I pay using this card then it will be converted to AUD?


One of the Agent in India is saying that IT sector will be removed from SOL list of Australia on 30th June'13, so I have to process my Skill Assessment before 30th June, otherwise I can not process it in my lifetime anymore. I don't know whether it is true or false. Can you please give me some highlight on this. And they are saying my occupation is not coming under Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa. Please let me know whether the SAP consultant is coming under Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa or state sponsorship (Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

Thanks a lot,
Sudip Saha


----------



## melwin123 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sudip,

SAP consultants(Functional modules) usually come under Systems Analyst - 261112. However SAP BASIS, I believe is more to do with system Admin and IT Infrastructure operations for SAP system. In that case you may have to check your job duties against the RnR for Software Engineer 261313 and System Administrator 262113.

You can upload your docs online.

You can use any international Credit Card(will be written on your card) for the transaction. 













sudipsahap said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Are you all processed the Skill Assessment of your own or taken Agent's help?
> I am a SAP Basis lead consultant with 11 years of experience, I am also confused which ANZSCO code need to choose. In my point of view it should be Software Engineer.
> ...


----------



## ASHWANIK_VERMA (Dec 3, 2013)

*employment references*

Hi,

I am confused between the various format options for employment references. I want to know which ones are correct and which ones are having higher priority than others:
1. From company HR on the company's letter head
2. From Senior colleague or Manager in the company on the company's letter head
3. From Senior colleague or Manager in the company on stamp paper

Also in case of stamp paper, what should be the value of stamp paper is it 100 rupees stamp or 20 rupees stamp if it is in India.

Regards,
Ashwani


----------



## melwin123 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ashwani,

You can search for the letter format in the forum or its available in the ACS website. A letter on company letter head is preferred. Statutory declaration helps incase you are unable to procure a letter from your company. Ideally he/she should be one or more level above your designation in the org chart.

-Thanks



ASHWANIK_VERMA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am confused between the various format options for employment references. I want to know which ones are correct and which ones are having higher priority than others:
> 1. From company HR on the company's letter head
> ...


----------



## ASHWANIK_VERMA (Dec 3, 2013)

melwin123 said:


> Ashwani,
> 
> You can search for the letter format in the forum or its available in the ACS website. A letter on company letter head is preferred. Statutory declaration helps incase you are unable to procure a letter from your company. Ideally he/she should be one or more level above your designation in the org chart.
> 
> -Thanks


Thank you melwin for clarification.


----------

